# .44 Mag



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

As horrible as this is for me to admit, I have never fired a .44 Mag before. Until tonight. I took out our range's rental Super Redhawk to get a feel for the round. And I chose that one mainly because it was a Ruger and I trust Ruger revolvers more than any other revolver. I figured it was the best one to start on. 

Are the grips really that slippery or was I having a bad night? I only put six rounds through it because I decided if I did any more I was either going to hurt myself or do damage to the lane equipment. But I have had an easier time handling the S&W 500 and the Taurus Raging Bull than I did with the Super Redhawk. So I'm just curious about it.

I was ok on the first shot, which I did single action. The second shot, which I did in double action, was the embarrassing one. I pulled the trigger and the gun just completely flipped out of my hands! I have never in my entire life had that happen! I didn't drop the gun, my right hand stayed pretty much on it, but my left hand shot completely away from the gun. 

So was I having a bad night or was it one of my three thoughts: the grips were too slippery, the trigger pull may be a bit much for me, or a little bit of both? Anyone else have any experience like this with one? Or should I just try again another night?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, my only revolver experience has been in 38 and 357. I've never shot anything bigger than the 357 handgun wise.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> So was I having a bad night or was it one of my three thoughts: the grips were too slippery, the trigger pull may be a bit much for me, or a little bit of both? Anyone else have any experience like this with one? Or should I just try again another night?


I think you should try it again. It sounds like you were thinking way too much about it.

You might want to just practice holding and aiming it. Make sure the gun sits in the same place in your hand every time you pick it up. Once you get that down try some dry fire practice.

When you're redy for the range start with 44 specials, shoot a couple of boxes and see how nice it is to shoot. Then call it a day.

Next time you shoot it start with the 44 specials again and get warmed up and confident about shooting it. Then try a few 44 Mags. If you are having problems go back to the specials and shoot them.

If you have any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*I Will Have*

to post pictures of my 12 year old grand daughter (95 lbs) banging with my 629 and REDHAWK--YOU'VE SEEN PICS OF HER WITH THE 45'S 

Ron


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 with 2400 as I think you got off your game plan a little and things just went to pots on you. It's a powerful load and you need to be comfortable but prepared for it. Go back with the .44spls and have some fun and then grab them big Mama's and have a blast. Good luck.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> +1 with 2400 as I think you got off your game plan a little and things just went to pots on you. It's a powerful load and you need to be comfortable but prepared for it. Go back with the .44spls and have some fun and then grab them big Mama's and have a blast. Good luck.


I was thinking of grabbing one of the other .44s. What I don't get is that I had no problems with S&W 500, the 454 Casull, the 50 AE, or even the monster 45/70 revolver but the .44 Mag gave me heck. The problem with doing the 44spl is that, for whatever reason, our store doesn't seem to keep any in stock and I can't bring outside ammo in for the rental guns. I don't even have to pay for the .44 mag ammo if we have "spare" in the ammo safe. Which is why I hit the range tonight. I'll probably see if I can bribe a customer for his gun and ammo. LOL!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> What I don't get is that I had no problems with S&W 500, the 454 Casull, the 50 AE, or even the monster 45/70 revolver but the .44 Mag gave me heck.


Maybe you should try a different brand of 44 (S&W, Taurus, Ruger Blackhawk, etc) that may make a big difference for you.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Ive never fired a redhawk but I have shot several blackhawks and owned a 4 5/8" SBH til this spring when I sold it to my brother.
One thing to note.. the SA revolver grip is designed so that when fired you let it "rock" back into your hand, thats why most big bore revolvers have non checkered grips.If you are trying to keep it from rocking it WILL buck right outta your grip:mrgreen:


----------



## Soup (Dec 4, 2006)

I agree with scooter. My Dan Wesson .357 had grips that were way too "grippy" on it when I got it. It was actually painful to shoot and not very accurate. Fortunately the factory grip was in the box, I put it on and it shoots great. I can almost always get 2-3" groups at 25 yds. With The grippy grips they were 2-3 feet.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Rugers don't have the smoothest triggers out of the box and they tend to catch at the end of the DA stroke which is preferred by some for staging the trigger(I could care less either way). Rugers are known to be rugged and handle hotter loads than may of their competitors.

It may be just me but factory .44spl rounds in a large-frame revolver shoot softer than 9mm out of a 4" aluminum framed pistol.

Also, grips do make a huge difference. I prefer textured, fingergroove-type stocks/gripson my big-bore magnum revolvers. I hate the feel of a revolver slipping around in my hands, forcing me to adjust my grip between shots. I like the recoil to go more directly into my hand/wrist/arm instead of sliding across my palm and fingers.

I am considering buying one of those 4" Redhawks Ruger is going to be selling next year. That or the Super Blackhawk. Either way, it looks like it will be a .44 Rem Mag Ruger next year.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

There are two or three other .44 mags in there for rent and I may try one of those out. One has a similar grip to my S&W 686, and I love that grip, so that may be my next attempt. Of course, me and this bad boy will have another date because I never let guns do that to me and get away with it. Just ask that Remington 870! LOL! 

Something I noticed and forgot to mention was that I was not able to pull the trigger on this gun the way I pull the trigger on other guns, meaning I had way too much trigger finger going on and I knew it. I didn't have a group to speak of. My target was a bear, and let's say this: he got his shoulder winged, he took one to the heart, and he is no longer able to reproduce. Hopefully he took the heart shot first, poor thing. 

The next time I get a chance to hit the range with a .44 - which may be tomorrow during my lunch break if the range isn't packed - I'll let you all know how it went.


----------

